# Lifting straps....



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking for a pair of lifting straps, any idea on the best ones to get? more or less in terms of ease, comfort and durability etc?

Reason I ask before flamed, doing heavy deadlifts, one arm rows or lat pulldowns etc my grip starts to slip after going really heavy. Im not a powerlifter before anyone goes stop being a pussy and use chalk etc, I already do use chalk, but it only works for me to a certain extent, just wanted to give lifting straps a go and see if they are any good to me.

Cheers.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Use more chalk then 

Straps are pretty much all the same. Just get ordinary canvas ones, don't get ones that are padded.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Use more chalk then
> 
> Straps are pretty much all the same. Just get ordinary canvas ones, don't get ones that are padded.


I do, but gym moans about the mess because it's all over the floor and on the dumbbells and bars :lol: .

Canvas ones, link meh to a pair and i'll give you reps and a guest pass for my gym.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

wouldn't like to say if they are any good, im looking for some too.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Weight-Body-Building-Wrist-Bar-Straps-Heavy-NEW-muscle_W0QQitemZ360194119936QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Strength_Training?hash=item53dd3e1900&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/weight-lifting-Bar-Wrist-straps-canvas-Bodybuilding_W0QQitemZ360192787772QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Strength_Training?hash=item53dd29c53c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.powperformancegear.com/product/5/Padded+Lifting+Straps

there ya go £6


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i just have some cheap and cheerful cnp ones.... they work.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i have harbenger (sp) ones and they are great but those POW ones look good also


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mine are a pair of cheap-ass canvas ones branded Maximuscle, a fiver on eBay.

Get liquid chalk and tell your gym to stop moaning.


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

Gold gym ones are good mate... strong good quality.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

those pow one will do the job. Why dont get padding?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I find gloves do a good enough job


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Best ones i've tried I found in the belt and glove bin at John Corey's place, they were rubber (no gags lol).

1000% better than canvas. No slippage at all. They were just a simple band, don't have to roll them up like canvas.

Wish I could find another set


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i have two pairs, some golds gym ones and some martial arts ones (cant rememebr name) all straps are basically the same.

dont know why darren said dont get padded, i prefer the padded ones as less pressure on the wrist


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Personal preference TBH.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i have ones where there is padding just around the wrist part


----------



## asl (Jan 25, 2009)

I bought these ones:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WEIGHT-LIFTING-WRIST-BAR-STRAPS-HEAVY-DUTY-BLACK-1-24_W0QQitemZ120465972325QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Strength_Training?hash=item1c0c54dc65&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Cheap as chips (£1.99 + £1 postage) came very quickly and work a treat! They also come in some fetching colours (pink and yellow!)


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> .
> 
> dont know why darren said dont get padded, i prefer the padded ones as less pressure on the wrist


cos real men don't need padding.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i got baby hands :<


----------



## asl (Jan 25, 2009)

The ones I use aren't padded but I use them over my gloves.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't even get me started on gloves....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah i gave up gloves 4 years ago. best thing i did


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i have ones where there is padding just around the wrist part


ditto... the gold gym ones i got have got the padding and its good thing imo


----------

